# Spinal Fusion.



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, anyone had the above as I'm looking into having it done through my back not front, how successful was it and recovery time, thanks :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

I've had it in my neck, through the front though... i was fully fused and allowed back into the gym for lightweight work after 12 weeks


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

i've got friend who had lower back done. She had a recovery of 2 weeks, but she had major work done - 4 discs, and has never got back to running but she's now pain free and more mobile than she was in the 3 years prior to the surgery!


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I have had it done on L5/L6 following a burst disc and 3 years worth of pain

I elected for them to go in through the back rather than the front....going through the front risked permanent flaccidity (although the surgeon did promise that he would be able to prescribe something!). I can take it lightly now - but it was appropriately daunting at the time - so please don't take offence from my jest - I know what you are going through.

I had a few complications post surgery - but the operation took my chronic pain away immediately....that bit was truly life changing for me and there's not a day goes by that I don't appreciate it.

The post op meds are potent - from the morphene button to the tramadol, don't expect to know (or care about) too much in the two weeks following the op.

I was in hospital for 3 nights I think - and they had me up and walking within hours of the surgery.

The recovery is more for the wounds and the entry points - I had 53 staples in two neat tracks. Whilst I could get up, walk around and do most things, it was the pulling and pressure on the staples that stopped me and I knew when I had done too much. I got back into the car about 4 weeks post op - but again, I did have some minor complications that I can talk you through if you have any questions. Additionally, I built up the walking distances over a period of a couple of weeks - end of the road and back...then a bit further etc. for muscles and the wound healing rather than any reason not to. It was frustratingly slow - but I got a bit further each day....again, you will know what is too much!

I am nearly 2 years post surgery now - so the fusion has all but taken hold. I have noticed a reduction in flexibility at the base of my back and I do pivot from a different place now - so need to be cautious when lifting (or detailing!). Keeping weight off is helpful and swimming has been the best recovery exercise I could find.

I got back to the gym after 6 months - but obviously stay away from the impacting stuff.

If, like me, you have tried all of the injections and physio and pills that they can throw at you, the surgery is a god send. It genuinely gave me my life back and I am no longer in fear of chronic pain from a good sneeze or over vigorous cough!

Happy to talk to you about any aspect of it that you may have questions on


----------

